

Ask HN: Any pointers? - AnupSavvy

I want to work on this problem http://www.kaggle.com/c/wikichallenge . I am not an expert at Data Mining and I just have theoretical knowledge so far. Any pointers on what should be my approach ? Anybody wants to join with me to form a team and solve it as a good learning exercise and may be aim for a good rank ?
======
swordswinger12
0x18f45bea

0x27b48f5f

0x90ff48a5

Good luck, that should get you started.

